# 2005 GTO Performance Chip?



## DadeCounty (Mar 8, 2006)

wondering if any has found any gto performance chips worth installing...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

DadeCounty said:


> wondering if any has found any gto performance chips worth installing...


No..... but Predator makes one, custom tune is the best.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

pssst, LSX series motors don't have chips you can change. It's either a handheld tuner, a custom ordered PSU replacement, or a custom dyno tune. Latter is better.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Do a custom dyno tune, it's the best way to go. Though wait till you have a decent list of bolt ons (long tubs, cat back, intake, etc) befor you do it IMO.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I bought the Predator and for now have only installed their standard performance tune. It was easy to program and I have been happy with the seat of the pants improvement. Also, I was able to get rid of the CAGS 1-4 shift crap. Only other mods are Lingenfelter CAI and Underdrive Pulley.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> pssst, LSX series motors don't have chips you can change


I know, I know, I just didn't want to get all specific, and, I'm lazy at typing.


----------



## 707blackgto (Jan 25, 2006)

05_GTO said:


> Do a custom dyno tune, it's the best way to go. Though wait till you have a decent list of bolt ons (long tubs, cat back, intake, etc) befor you do it IMO.


I got a custom tune and I love it, the only down fall is if i ever want anything down again I will need a retune


----------



## DadeCounty (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks for the info. a friend of mine who likes to talk out of his ass was quoting some ridiculuos numbers for a new programmer / chip he said was out for the gto. i've always felt they were a waste of time. i'd personally rather just start opening up the exhaust.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I have the predator. It screwed with my T/C and made it less responsive. I contacted them and they made me a custom tune without torque management and now everything is peas and carrots.
arty:


----------



## bimmer4life2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't waste your money on these. I was thinking about getting a performance chip too, but it looks like these things don't do crap. I was reading this article about it, and it looks like these things don't work at all


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

707blackgto said:


> I got a custom tune and I love it, the only down fall is if i ever want anything down again I will need a retune


Isn't there a way to save the stock tune? In case you need it for emissions tests? Or maybe a way to save several tunes so that you can compare them?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> Isn't there a way to save the stock tune? In case you need it for emissions tests? Or maybe a way to save several tunes so that you can compare them?


Yep, buy HP Tuners and do your own tuning.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

How do the HP Tuners credits work? If I bought it I'd want to use it on my Grand Am too.


----------



## Stang Eater (Oct 6, 2009)

I was looking at Predator's and Quadzillas and Superchip Cortex's. Does anyone have a suggestion for which I should buy, and is it worth the three or four hundred bucks? I have an 05 6.0 ls2.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

They are good for starting out, will give you some gains for basic mods. If you have big plans in the near future I would hold off.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> How do the HP Tuners credits work? If I bought it I'd want to use it on my Grand Am too.


Mine came with I think 8 or 8 credits. Each car costs 2 credits. You buy more credits from their website if you run out. You can alsu buy unlimited tuning for a specific make model and year for a certain amout(for tuning shops mostly).

Its great software. Easy to use once you hit the learning curve, and their forum has great info on it.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

> Mine came with I think 8 or 8 credits. Each car costs 2 credits. You buy more credits from their website if you run out. You can alsu buy unlimited tuning for a specific make model and year for a certain amout(for tuning shops mostly).
> 
> Its great software. Easy to use once you hit the learning curve, and their forum has great info on it.


How much did you pay for it if you don't mind me asking? Also, do you run it from a laptop? How does it interface with the ECU? Does the software come with an I/O cable? Forgive my ignorance but this is something I would not mind learning about since I work with computers. Thanks.
:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd also like that info, and maybe a link. And how are you tuning it? On a dyno? Or just the seat of the pants?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

HP Tuners come with an OBDII cable (that plugs into your car), a little interface box (the "Pro" version can log and store it in the interface without your laptop. very handy), a cable that connects from the interface to your laptop and software for logging and flashing the tune into your car. to properly tune it you also need a wideband O2 controller like the Innovate LC-1. i've done all my tuning on the street and at the track. i started out knowing nothing about it and learned it in a very short amount of time. the most time consuming part is driving around at various loads and RPMs all the way to WOT (i know. flooring it and going fast is a chore ) and then copying air/fuel ratio errors and copy and "special" pasting them to your VE table and then repeating to you MAF table if you choose to run with a MAF. bump the timing tables, log for spark knock, make minor corrections and that the basics and more than you'll get at a "pro" tune at most places. you can also disable CAGS, bump the speed limiter, RPM limiter, adjust the speedo for different tires and 400 other things if you have the need. the "Pro" version is about $650 and the LC-1 is about $200. you can sometimes find deals to save a little. my car runs very strong and the cool thing is every little mod i've done has been easy to tweak the tune to accommodate. oh yeah, you can pull "check engine light" codes too.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Stang Eater said:


> I was looking at Predator's and Quadzillas and Superchip Cortex's. Does anyone have a suggestion for which I should buy, and is it worth the three or four hundred bucks? I have an 05 6.0 ls2.


if you just want a generic tune and don't plan on doing any significant modding a handheld is fine. if you want the most out of your car or a cam or such is down the road get a full featured suite like HP Tuners or EFIlive


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

DadeCounty said:


> wondering if any has found any gto performance chips worth installing...


Hand Held Tuner or Dyno Tune are the only two ways to go. Don't get fooled by some of that crap you see in some Magazines or Ebay that promise you big gains with their tiny piece of garbage. All of us have seen them.
GET A 20 HP GAIN & BETTER GAS MILEAGE for only $14.95


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

LOWET said:


> GET A 20 HP GAIN & BETTER GAS MILEAGE for only $14.95


:lol:

Those are always just some resistor wrapped in heat shrink, with two leads coming out that you usually have to hardwire yourself. And if they do anything, they mess with your TPS.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> :lol:
> 
> Those are always just some resistor wrapped in heat shrink, with two leads coming out that you usually have to hardwire yourself. And if they do anything, they mess with your TPS.


Thats why I said to stay away from that crap.


----------



## jack24panther (Nov 18, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> HP Tuners come with an OBDII cable (that plugs into your car), a little interface box (the "Pro" version can log and store it in the interface without your laptop. very handy), a cable that connects from the interface to your laptop and software for logging and flashing the tune into your car. to properly tune it you also need a wideband O2 controller like the Innovate LC-1. i've done all my tuning on the street and at the track. i started out knowing nothing about it and learned it in a very short amount of time. the most time consuming part is driving around at various loads and RPMs all the way to WOT (i know. flooring it and going fast is a chore ) and then copying air/fuel ratio errors and copy and "special" pasting them to your VE table and then repeating to you MAF table if you choose to run with a MAF. bump the timing tables, log for spark knock, make minor corrections and that the basics and more than you'll get at a "pro" tune at most places. you can also disable CAGS, bump the speed limiter, RPM limiter, adjust the speedo for different tires and 400 other things if you have the need. the "Pro" version is about $650 and the LC-1 is about $200. you can sometimes find deals to save a little. my car runs very strong and the cool thing is every little mod i've done has been easy to tweak the tune to accommodate. oh yeah, you can pull "check engine light" codes too.



Hey thank you for the info


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jack24panther said:


> Hey thank you for the info


----------

